# Stanley, Falkland Islands (South America)



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

more pics and less politic, wild life and landscape are so beautiful is this islands :yes:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

manob said:


> Stupid argentinian *irredentist*.
> 
> Fackland Islands are british, if you like or if not.


your comment is stupid and ignorant as well.:lol:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Paneco said:


> I found this photo on flickr, its from user Chris&Steve
> 
> This is the governers mansion, probably one of the best ones Ive seen in a while


wow beautiful houses 

that little island looks so laid back and away from the world troubles..i would love to visit that place some day :yes:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## -Luis- (Feb 7, 2009)

Las Malvinas, La Argentina. ¿what's falklands? :skull: :nono:


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Falklands???? in south america we know them as Malvinas. BTW beautiful landscapes


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

The islands look quite nice and peaceful but also barren and cold, I can't see why you'd want to fight a war over them.


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

Penguins are superb.The name should be changed to Penguin Island or Isla De Pingüinos. :happy:


----------



## manob (Feb 22, 2009)

-Luis- said:


> Las Malvinas, La Argentina. ¿what's falklands? :skull: :nono:


Another stupid argentinian irredentist.



Occit said:


> Falklands???? in south america we know them as Malvinas. BTW beautiful landscapes


Is Spanish the name is Malvinas but in English (the language of this thread and the Official Language of the Islands) are know as Facklands.


----------



## WrathChild (Aug 4, 2007)

Facklands?
You could at least spell it correctly, smartass




I actually like the name falklands for this place


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Occit said:


> Falklands???? in south america we know them as Malvinas. BTW beautiful landscapes


In Spain too, it's just a matter of language.

I have a few students from fakland here in UK, I always ask them about these islands. Amazing pics, thank you


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

looking at these photos makes me want to buy a plot of land there and build myself a house


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

frozen said:


> In Spain too, it's just a matter of language.
> 
> I have a few students from *fakland* here in UK, I always ask them about these islands. Amazing pics, thank you


Falkland Islands, you mean.


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

manob said:


> Stupid argentinian *irredentist*.
> 
> Fackland Islands are british, if you like or if not.





manob said:


> Another stupid argentinian irredentist.
> 
> 
> 
> Is Spanish the name is Malvinas but in English (the language of this thread and the Official Language of the Islands) are know as Facklands.


You seem to have some spell problem.

As an exercise, try to spell these words:

-San Lorenzo
-Chacabuco
-Maipú
-Junín
-Ayacucho

And specially...

-Cataluña

oke: :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Hey... I was a kid, once. :colgate:


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

-----Open Off-topic-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It´s arguable that all the Malvinas/Falklands affair constitutes an irredentism...it´s too recent and (no offense to anyone) too small for that. At least, that is what certain academics opine here. 

Anyway, it´s true that lots of followers of some Europa´s irredentisms seem to enter in “resonance” with the Malvinas/Falklands topic...the Spaniard irredentists, for example, who complain about Gibraltar ...some people of Eastern Europe also, if I remember correctly. 

In my humble opinion, too much smell to Old Europe history...only for that, we should recognize the self-determination of the islanders.:lol:

------Close Off-topic---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

By the way, beautiful images.


----------



## Andrex (Dec 27, 2004)

The self-determination for The Fackland Islands (Islas Malvinas in Spanish) is not feasible at all as it's a very small territory. But this is only my own opinion. The only one alternative might be to become into a tax haven, but on this point I think both, Argentina and Britain will be agree to avoid it :lol:

So far I know, Fackland Islands are not cheap for the British tax payer, but there are already many former British territories which became itself in tax haven.



manob said:


> Another stupid argentinian irredentist.


First, I don't understand why you insult, Second I don't understand why it seems that this matter cares you so much.


----------



## manob (Feb 22, 2009)

Antonio227 said:


> You seem to have some spell problem.
> 
> As an exercise, try to spell these words:
> 
> ...


You could try to spell correctly CATALUNYA, and copy 100 times: "I will respect the official names of the places".


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Ok, here is my political solution:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

hno:

Gosh what a lost cause trying to keep this thread politics free


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

wow, it looks very chilean.


----------

